# News - Age of Pirates 2: Age of Pirates 2: Im April geht's auf in die Karibik, erste Screenshots



## System (5. März 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,677961


----------



## Vidaro (5. März 2009)

hmm naja ich hoffe diesmal ist alles drin!
mein der erste teil fehlte gut die hälfte vom spiel (bordelle schiffe kirchen quests und und und) erst der Super Mod brachte das alles wieder ins spiel und behob viele bugs noch dazu!

ioch hoffe dieser teil ist vollständig und nicht so arg verbuggt wie der vorgänger


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (5. März 2009)

Die sollen mal lieber nen richtiges Fantasy-Rolenspiel machen. Sowas wie Gothic...


----------



## Vidaro (5. März 2009)

genau gibts ja so gut wie gar nicht.....


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. März 2009)

klingt gut.

Aber  oh oh, irgendwie hab ich schon eine leichte Phobie vor allem was mit "Age" beginnt...


----------



## Chemenu (6. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe auf einen Test von Euch zu dem Spiel.
Irgendwie hätte ich ja schon mal Lust auf ein Spiel mit Karibik-Flair und spannenden Seegefechten.


----------



## squinto (6. März 2009)

*AW:*

also soweit ich weiss, hat diesmal das ehemalige moder team von AoP (jetzt seaward) die entwicklung in die hand genommen.

man kann also nur hoffen das jetzt alles von anfang an rund läuft. 

ich bin gespannt.
haben den vorgänger immer gern gespielt.


----------



## Tavo78 (8. Mai 2009)

System am 05.03.2009 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.





Hallo zusammen.


Ich habe mir Age of Pirates 2 CoAS vorhin gekauft, mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel (weil ja 
Wochenende ist) und habe es natürlich sofort installiert. Nach der Installation war ich klar zum
Gefecht. Cappu, geschmierte Brötchen mit meiner Lieblingsleberwurst und viel Zeit. 

Dann der erste Schock. Die Auflösung geht nur bis 1280x1024. Na ja, denke ich mir, erstmal abwarten...
Mir blieb das Leberwurstbrötchen im Halse stecken, als ich dann nach einer kurzen Ladepause, ins "Spiel" geschmissen wurde. Wir haben 2009 oder? Wenn ich das Jahr anhand 
der "Grafik" hätte bestimmen sollen, hätte ich auf 1998 getippt... 

Des Weiteren, keine Sprachausgabe, eine Steuerung, wie sie schlimmer kaum sein kann und dann ein Bug, der jedes Weiterkommen als "Peter (?) Blood" verhindert. 

Im Haus werde ich angewiesen ein Schwert vom Balkon zu holen, denn es sind Soldaten zum Haus unterwegs.. 
Also auf zum Balkon.  Dort angekommen finde ich eine Truhe vor; verschlossen wohlgemerkt. Nur, wo bekomme ich den Schlüssel? Der Bengel, der mir den Auftrag gab, hat 
sich im Kaminrohr versteckt und ist für mich unerreichbar. Und sämtliche andere Türen sind plötzlich wie von Geisterhand verschlossen. Dann folgt plötzlich eine "Sequenz" (ich nenne das nur in Ermangelung eines anderen Wortes so) nach der man dringend ein Schwert benötigt. Also, die "Sequenz" kommt sogar, obwohl man noch nicht mal das Schwert eingesammelt hat. Es stürmen also bewaffnete Uniformierte in das Haus. Einer von denen rennt mir solange hinterher und schlägt auf mich ein, bis ich,  aufgrund des fehlenden Schwertes, sterbe. 

Es gibt keinen Ausweg, kein Entrinnen. Dann landet man wieder im Hauptmenü und muss neu starten oder Laden. 

Gut, denke ich mir. Starte mal mit einem anderen Kameraden...

Ich werde euch jetzt weitere Einzelheiten ersparen. Genau wie ich mir dieses Spiel ersparen werde. Glücklicherweise habe ich das Spiel bei Gamestop gekauft und kann es innerhalb von 7 Tagen zurückgeben. Ich fasse es nicht. Der Verkäufer wies noch darauf hin, dass, sollte das Spiel einen CD-Key oder online-Aktivierung haben, nicht umtauschbar ist.... Ich glaube, die Programmierer wissen noch gar nicht, dass es sowas auch gibt, wenn man sich die Grafik des Spiels so anschaut. 

Glück für mich. Pech nur, dass ich mich wirklich auf das Spiel gefreut hatte und durch so ein "hingeschmiertes" Spiel mein schönes "Zockwochenende" ausfällt.... Also, guckt euch das Spiel, bevor ihr es kauft, gut an. Oder kauft es halt da, wo ihr auch tauschen dürft. Ich bin jedenfalls von dem "Spiel" mehr als enttäuscht. 2009 solche Grafik anzubieten ist schon fast 
dreist. Mir ist klar, dass Spiele nicht nur Optikblender sein sollen, aber sowas? Also bevor
mich jetzt alle Fans des ersten Teils "flamen", guckt es euch erstmal an.... Das kann gar 
nicht ernst gemeint sein, von den Entwicklern.... 

Soh... das tat gut. Irgendwo musste ich hin mit dem Frust 


bb


----------



## fuffy92 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ja das Problem hatte ich zuerst auch.....Es ist wirklich ein Kontra-Punkt das man manchmal einfach nicht weiß wo etwas ist oder wie man was macht.Ich hab mit dem gleichen Charackter angefangen und musste erst auch den Schlüssel suchen. Dieser lag aber auf dem tisch gleich links wenn man aus dem zimmer rausgekommen bist, unten.
Allerdings habe ich auch erst lange gebraucht bis ich den Schlüssel gefunden habe. Nun stehe vor dem nächsten Problem und würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
Ich habe meine Crew shcon fast zusammen und muss jetzt die Schulden eines Crew Mitgliedes begleichen. Aber im Logbuch steht nur das ich das geld finden soll......aber woooo ??? ( Das nervt mich auch an dem Spiel .... nicht einmal 3 std insgesamt gespielt und shcon 2-3 Probleme)
Außerdem habe ich dann noch diese Mission das Haus von Weston zu suchen..... . Ich habe ihn auch gefunden nur mein Logbuch wird nicht aktualisiert. 
Falls mir jemand helfen kann wäre es schön 

Mfg


----------



## Sandmann78 (16. Mai 2009)

Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Geld aber habe auch noch nicht diesen Weston gefunden kannst mir da bitte mal einen Tipp geben??

Wollte unser Problem auf der Playlogic Seite ansprechen jedoch kann man sich dort nicht mal anmelden um ins forum zu schreiben - totaler Kack!!!!


----------



## Ansgar1986 (23. Mai 2009)

Sandmann78 am 16.05.2009 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Geld aber habe auch noch nicht diesen Weston gefunden kannst mir da bitte mal einen Tipp geben??
> 
> Wollte unser Problem auf der Playlogic Seite ansprechen jedoch kann man sich dort nicht mal anmelden um ins forum zu schreiben - totaler Kack!!!!



Jo leute habe mich da durchgekämpft und habe nach langem suchen den schlüssel auf diesem Ver.......en Tisch gefunden.
Kurtze zeit später war ich dann sklave in Bridetown, und hier meine Tipps:

Wenn ihr die frau vom Guverneur ver artztet habt schprecht ihr ja mit dem anderen Doc in der schenke, nach dem ihr das getan habt geht ihr noch mal in das haus vom apotehker und geht in die obere etage neben der großen truhe steht eine kleine Komode dort entwendet ihr das Fläschen migräne medizin. Danach geht ihr zurück zur plantage und sucht einen type mit einem roten Kopftuch mit schwartzen punkten, dem gebt ihr die medizin dafür erhaltet ihr dann einen Dolch. Danach sucht ihr jeremy pitt und redet mit dem jetzt müsst ihr noch mit euren offizieren sprechen zwei laufen dort auf der plantage durch die gegend während sich euer Kanonier in dem kleinen Stein haus ziemlich am anfang der plantage befindet. Nach dem ihr mit den gesprochen habt geht ihr in das haus vom plantagen besitzter und sprecht mit ihm, wenn das getan geht ihr richtung Stadt und dort in die Schänke. In der schänke angekommen sitzt dort ziemlich in der nähe des eingangs ein schnorrer, gibt ihm einen Drink aus( kostet nichts). Nachdem er euch verraten habt was ihr wissen wolltet, (nämlich wo der type ist der einen eurer offiziere kaufen will) sprecht ihr noch in der schänke mit dem Typen der da mit nacktem ober körper sitzt(schreibkrampf Kaffee Pause)wennihr das getan habt geht aus der schänke raus und richtung Bank, zwischen bank und schänke befindet sich ein haus geht dort rein und zur truhe unter der treppe, dreht euch mit dem rücken zur truch und wartet bis der fettsack sich die treppe hochhieft wenn er oben angekommen ist öffnet die truhe und klaut alles raus offizier 1 gerettetetet,dann geht ihr in die bank und bezahlt die 5000 für eueren kanonier( Wobei ich mich frage wie sich ein sklave sofiel geld leihen kann un wofür er das braucht, egal). jetz geht richtun Resiedenz und sprecht mit der wache, danach geht ih in das haus des apotehkers und bittet ihn um migräne medizin. Wenn ihr die erhalten habt geht wieder zur resiedenz und sprecht nochmals mit der wache 
die läßt euch jetzt rein, sprecht mit dem guvie und geht zu seiner frau redet mit ihr und der ring liegt auf dem tisch neben schon erwähnter frau nehmt ihn und bringt ihn dem typen in der schänke.  (muhahahaha).so entweder in der schänke oder im privatzimmer des puffs ist ein typ mit pissgelben anzug und rotem halstuch vordert ihn zum duell, wenn ihr den geplättet habt ,durchsucht die leiche nach dem finger mit dem ring.Geht zurück zur plantage und sprecht erst mit euren offizieren und dann mit Jerremy. Am nächsten morgen geht wieder in das hinterzimmer der schänke dort wartet der doc schon auf euch und gibt euch 18000 piaster, geht zur bank und redet mit dem wucherer danach geht ihr wieder in die schänke und redet mit dem wirt. danch geht ihr in die werft und labert mit dem typen der neben dem stuhl steht wählt den unteren text darauf hin gibt der euch die 30000 Piaster geht zur bank zurück und gebt das geld ab jetzt geht ihr in den laden und redet dort mit dem gestrandeten piraten geht zur werft und redet mit dem Werfttypen verratet ihm den Namen des piraten und heuchelt ein bischen interesse an der geschichte in dem Ihr fragt wie er entkommen ist, daraufhin sagt euch der Werft typ mit wem ihr reden müsst, und diese person läuft durch die Stadt (trägt eine Blaue mütze). Nehmt bei dem Kapietän nicht die antwort mit den vielen pünktchen. wenn erfolgreich geht in die schänke und sagt dem piraten das ihr ein schiff für ihn auf getrieben habt jetzt gibt der euch 1500 piaster. irgendwo in der stadt läuft so ein typ rum mit weißem hemd und rotem Kopfband redet mit dem und gebt ihm dann in der schänke das geld für die schaluppe.Abend müsst ihr dann auf der plantage jerremy befreien achtet darauf keinen soldaten zu töten außer den beiden die bei jerremy sind schleicht euch an den anderen vorbei, wenn ihm mit jerremy gesprochen habt rennt einfach aus de plantage raus und lasst euch in keine Käpfe verwickeln die soldaten geben die verfolgung sehr schnell auf. Käpft euch jetzt durch die von spaniern besetzte stadt wobei ihr daruf achten solltet das ihr sie euch einzeln vornehmt, geht runter zur werft und ins wasser bei dem ruder boot das da an land liegt schwimmt ind das werftgebäude rein. wenn ihr dort mit eurer manschaft geredet habt dreht euch dreimal im kreis und klopft auf holz( kleiner schertz) nee schwimmt zur linken seite der fregatte und kapert sich der rest ergibt sich dann.Wenn ihr alles richtig gemacht habt verlasst ihr bridgetown als freier und von den engländern nicht gejagter mann. P.S. Lasst euch mit der fregatte nicht in kämpfe verwickeln verkauft sie so schnell wie möglich und kauf euch für den anfang eine Tartane, damit kapert ihr dann einen lugger heuert euch eine komplette manschafft an und kapert mit dem lugger einen schoner und mit den schoner dann ne brigg. noch ein kleiner tip: fahrt nach Port royal und sprecht mit Henry Morgan dann bekommt ihr nämlich irgendwann mal die gelegenheit eine umgebaute Brigg mit dem namen SEEBÄR zu karpern rüstet dieses schiff wenn erfolgreich geentert mit 32 pfündern aus und ihr habt das besste Karperschiff auf den sieben weltmeeren idial wär es natürlich wenn ihr mit dem seebär mal nach bermuda fahrt und ihn aufrüsstet dann ist er fast unschlagbar. soweit zum anfang und wenn ihr mal in die verlegenheit geratet und für morgan Panama einehmen sollt könnt ihr mir mal ein paar tips geben wie man die mission schaffen soll.


----------



## fuffy92 (26. Mai 2009)

Danke 
Ich bin auch schon weiter gekommen. Allerdings nur bis zum Schiff welches ich nach dem Sklavenaufenthalt kapern musste. Danach segelte ich nur noch umher und wusste nicht so recht wo ich jetzt anfangen soll. Ich habe zwar ein paar Schiffe gekapert, habe aber noch nicht das große Geld gemacht. Aber ich denke ich werde deine Strategie mal anwenden.

Dankeschön


----------



## fuffy92 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte nur mal fragen wo ich denn Henry Morgan finde? Ist er zufällig in dem Dorf außerhalb der Stadt? Und wenn warum greifen die mich dann an? Ansonsten...wo ist er?
Dann hab ich noch eine Frage und zwar, wie bekomme ich einen Kaberbrief ?
Wäre nett mir könnte jemand helfen! 

Mfg


----------



## Huskian (27. Mai 2009)

fuffy92 am 27.05.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich wollte nur mal fragen wo ich denn Henry Morgan finde? Ist er zufällig in dem Dorf außerhalb der Stadt? Und wenn warum greifen die mich dann an? Ansonsten...wo ist er?
> Dann hab ich noch eine Frage und zwar, wie bekomme ich einen Kaberbrief ?
> Wäre nett mir könnte jemand helfen!
> ...




Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Henry Morgan, Nach dem ich John Bolton nach Port Royale gebracht hab und aus dem Gefängnis von Morgan befreit wurde. Ich hoffe einer kann weiter helfen.

Aber eins kann ich sagen, du wirst angegriffen weil das Holländer sind, das kleine Dorf was du meinst ist Fort Orange. Das kann man nicht sehen wenn man von außen da vorbei segelt, aber auf der Karte was beim Game dabei war steht das so drauf.

Es gibt zwei Wege um einen Kaperbrief zu bekommen. Entweder du machst ganz viele Missionen für die Gouverneure von England oder du kaufst dir einfach einen. Kaufen kann man diesen Brief bei Diplomaten in Tavernen von Piratennestern wie z.B. Bermuda. Die sind blos für dich wahrscheinlich zur Zeit schweineteuer^^.

Meine Taktik ist so ähnlich wie von "ansgar". Einfach andere Schiffe kapern und dann verkaufen. Das bringt am meisten Geld. Hab jetzt ungefähr 2 Millionen Piaster^^ das geht ganz schnell.


----------



## fuffy92 (28. Mai 2009)

Ok Vielen Dank Huskian
Dann werde ich mal versuchen mir einen Kaperbrief in einer Piratentaverne zu ergattern.

Allerdings bringen die Schiffe doch nicht so viel wie wenn du einen Kaperbrief hast oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Aber ich werde mich dann mal auf eine kaperorgy begeben^^. 2 Mio. Piaster sind nicht schlecht davon kann man sich eine menge kaufen. 

Auf jedenfall vielen dank 

Mfg


----------



## Huskian (28. Mai 2009)

fuffy92 am 28.05.2009 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Vielen Dank Huskian
> Dann werde ich mal versuchen mir einen Kaperbrief in einer Piratentaverne zu ergattern.
> 
> Allerdings bringen die Schiffe doch nicht so viel wie wenn du einen Kaperbrief hast oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
> ...



Jo kein problem, ich helfe gerne.

Ein Kaperbrief bedeutet ja nur das du im Auftrag der Nation handelst von dem du den Brief bekommen bzw. gekauft hast. Sonst hat der Kaperbrief keinen weiteren Nutzen soviel ich weiß.  Also mir hat jetzt keinen Geldsegen gebracht


----------



## Onkel-Pizza (28. Mai 2009)

hi ihr leute, ich muss mich ja erst mal für die infos und tipps nochmals herzlich bedanken, hat mir sehr viel weitergeholfen, allerdings suche ich ebenfalls wie ein blöder nach dem henry morgan oder wie der heißt^^ 

naja, dann habe ich da noch ein anderes problem, nach ein paar spieltagen sind alle meine attribute alle im roten bereich, also ein massiver negativer einfluss. es liegt weder an irgendwelchen gegenständen, noch das ich nicht schlafen war, mehr viel mir erst mal nicht ein, in der kirche gespendet habe ich sogar auch aber es hilft alles nichts. 
bitte bitte helft mir!!!


DANKE


----------



## Huskian (28. Mai 2009)

Onkel-Pizza am 28.05.2009 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ihr leute, ich muss mich ja erst mal für die infos und tipps nochmals herzlich bedanken, hat mir sehr viel weitergeholfen, allerdings suche ich ebenfalls wie ein blöder nach dem henry morgan oder wie der heißt^^
> 
> naja, dann habe ich da noch ein anderes problem, nach ein paar spieltagen sind alle meine attribute alle im roten bereich, also ein massiver negativer einfluss. es liegt weder an irgendwelchen gegenständen, noch das ich nicht schlafen war, mehr viel mir erst mal nicht ein, in der kirche gespendet habe ich sogar auch aber es hilft alles nichts.
> bitte bitte helft mir!!!
> ...


Lieber Onkel Pizza^^,

die Schiffe im Spiel sind in Kategorien eingeteilt. Z. B. eine Tartane ist ein Schiff der Klasse 7 (glaube ich) und eine Korvette zum Beispiel in der Klasse 3. So, wenn du F2 drückst und unter Charaktere auf  die Fähigkeit Navigation gehst und mit der Maus rechts klickst, siehst du eine Art Tabelle, die aufzeigt ab welcher Stufe du welchen Schifftyp steuern kannst. Du hast wahrscheinlich ein Schiff einer höheren Klasse, dass du noch nicht sozusagen steuern kannst, deshalb auch die roten Zahlen. Da hilft nur einen fähigen Navigator anheuern.


----------



## Onkel-Pizza (29. Mai 2009)

oh, vielen dank, dass macht natürlich sinn^^ ... menno, mein schönes kriegsschiff


----------



## fuffy92 (30. Mai 2009)

Hat irgendwer von euch Henry Morgan schon gefunden ?^^
Achja und meine Geldprobleme sind auch bald vollkommen gelöst. Meine Kaperorgy ist zwar noch nicht beendet aber ich habe schon ca. 300.000 Piaster.
Danke Huskian! 

Mfg


----------



## Onkel-Pizza (31. Mai 2009)

also ich hatte jetzt ne ganze weile eine Lugger, die in bermuda verbessern hab lassen, geschwindigkeit und beweglichkeit. dann habe ich die kanonen ausgebaut und nur das nötigste an rohstoffen mitgenommen, keine segeltücher oder bohlen.... super schnelll!!! die machte ca.19/20 geschwindigkeit. unglaublich wie das ding abgeht... naja nur das problem das man damit nicht viel kapern kann, da beim erobern eines anderen schiffes die manschaft immer draufgeht und man deshalb die schiffe in der regel nicht behalten kann. aber unschlagbar, habe nie treffer einstecken müssen, und konnte jedes schiff ohne probleme einholen.
nun wollte ich aber kapern^^ also habe ich mir eine brigg besorgt die jetzt trotz 24pfünder noch eine geschwindigkeit von 17,72/18,92 macht. auch sehr klasse, damit kann man alles kapern ^^

nur wo zum teufel steckt dieser henry morgan?


----------



## DJ-Matte (1. Juni 2009)

Ansgar1986 am 23.05.2009 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sandmann78 am 16.05.2009 01:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ-Matte (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen  
Hab da ein Problemchen........Bin grad dabei mir alle Leute zusamen zu suchen.
Alles soweit erledigt.Bis auf diesen WINTERWOOD...  
Mach den Typ im Dschungel platt und wenn ich ihn ausgeraubt habe lande ich jedesmal im Knast u es kommt SPIEL LADEN  
Kann mir dazu jemand etwas sagen???
Wetzt die Säbel Männer...


----------



## fuffy92 (1. Juni 2009)

hmmm also bei mir war das immer so das wenn ich die Mission mit diesem Winterwood erledigen musste, hat er erst einmal ein treffen, in einer stunde oder so, vor den toren mit mir vereinbart.
Dann bin ich irgendwann vor die Tore gegangen und dann stand er da. Er hat mir wie er es gesagt hat ein schwert mitgebracht. ich habe ihn besiegt und ausgeraubt und bin dann zurück in die stadt. Allerdings wurde ich nicht verhaftet.
Vielleicht nimmst du die falsche auswahl wenn der Wachmann dich fragt warum du eine Waffe bei dir trägst. Dann musst du natürlich antworten das du ihm deine waffen gibst und das die Wache alles vergessen soll.
Falls du das alles so gemacht hast, beschreibe mal was du machst!

Mfg


----------



## DJ-Matte (1. Juni 2009)

Mooin.....
Neee.Is immer das selbe.Wenn ich den geplättet hab, kann ich ihn manchmal noch ausrauben.Hab schon versucht nur den Finger mit Ring zu nehmen und die Waffe hab ich auch in der Leiche gelassen.
Aber es läuft immer aufs selbe raus........
Ich geh ab und es kommt Spiel laden  
Is doch echt komisch oder???
Hab mir das Spiel übrigens geliehen.Also nix gegrabbt oder so

12Std später.........Hab das Spiel nochmal neu installiert.   und neu begonnen.
Scheint jetzt zu laufen....
Mal sehn was noch so kommt  
Hab mich echt auf das Spiel gefreut,da ich schon den Vorgänger gezockt habe.
Hoffentlich war das die einzige Panne  
bis die Tage...


----------



## DJ-Matte (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr Seeratten.....

*HAT DAS GAME ZU VIELE MACKEN??!*
Also langsam werd ich echt sauer  Nun hab ich das Spiel schon neu installiert und es scheint immer noch nich richtig zu laufen  
Wie ich sehen kann seid ihr schon weiter  
Ich hingegen hänge jetzt noch in der Stadt am Anfang fest.Habe alles soweit erledigt...
Mein Problem!!!
Ich weis nich wo ich diesen Whacker oder Bronson finden soll, da er mir ja das Geld für das Schiff geben soll.Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe  
Leider ist das Nebenzimmer in der Kneipe zu!!!!!!!!!!!!!(siehe Ansgar-Blog)
Bin schon in der ganzen Stadt rumgehirscht (jeden angelabert)
Hab auch von nem Hänler am Markt ein Waffenbündel bekommen.

Ab und zu werde ich dann einfach aus dem Spiel geschmissen   
Keine Ahnung warum................  
Also............???
Wer kann mir da weiter helfen?!
Ich will endlich von dieser versch...... Insel runter    

aaaaye...


----------



## fuffy92 (2. Juni 2009)

Du musst vorher den Schankwirt nach diesem whacker fragen.....dann sagt er dir er sei im nebenzimmer und dann ist es auch frei und du kannst rein gehen. Soweit ich das noch weiß.


Mfg


----------



## fuffy92 (2. Juni 2009)

Den Waffenbündel bekommst du auch normalerweise im laufe des spiels. Und zwar dürftest du irgendwann eine Mission bekommen wo du zu einem Typen in die Schenke musst. Der gibt dir noch einen Auftrag: Du sollst einen Ring für ihn holen. Dieser liegt in der Residenz bei der Ehefrau.
Vorher musst du allerdings einen Grund haben wieder hineinzugehen. Den findest du indem du in das Haus links (wenn du mit dem Blick zu Residenz stehst) neben der Residenz betrittst. Dort holst du dir von dem Typen eine Medizin und dann darfst du eintreten. Dein Grund ist das du die Ehefrau noch einmal untersuchen möchtest.

....und noch was. Das Abstürzen hab ich auch. Auch wenn nur auf den Desktop möchte zeigt das spiel wenn ich wieder reingehen möchte einen fehler an. Also da haben die Entwickler wirklich schlampig gearbeitet.
(Sorry, wegen meines Doppelposts)

Mfg


----------



## DJ-Matte (2. Juni 2009)

Ahoj...
Is ja alles ganz gut und schön.Habe aber geschrieben, daß ich alles erledigt habe.
Sprich: Alle Quests abgeschlossen. 
(Aufgaben erledigt um die 3 Leute anzuheuern, den Ring geholt-wobei der Typ dann nix mehr will als ich ihn dann hatte, Medizin geholt und der ganze Schotter.Eben alles erledigt!)

Habe jetzt das Problem,daß ich nicht weiter komme. Da ich eigentlich diesen Whacker treffen muß um bei ihm die Kohle,für das Schiff, abzuholen...Oder nicht  
Danke dir trotzdem für das Posting  

Das is ja ein wenig beruhigend,daß ich nich der einzige bin,der Probleme md Game hat.

Was mich aber widerum ärgert,daß die so ein Spiel aufn Markt lassen.....    

Was denken die sich eigentlich???Nur gut,daß ich es mir nicht gekauft habe    
Das is ja wohl die Härte oder?!
Naja... Wir können da eh nichts dran ändern

*Nachtrag:*hab eben Ansgars Blog nochmal durchgelesen und glaube zu wissen wo mein Problem liegt  
Der Typ mit dem Ring sagt zu mir als ich ihn anquatsche
Gibs noch was? Oder so ähnlich. Jedenfalls kann ich ihm den Ring nicht geben  
...aaaaaaaaye


----------



## Huskian (2. Juni 2009)

fuffy92 am 30.05.2009 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendwer von euch Henry Morgan schon gefunden ?^^
> Achja und meine Geldprobleme sind auch bald vollkommen gelöst. Meine Kaperorgy ist zwar noch nicht beendet aber ich habe schon ca. 300.000 Piaster.
> Danke Huskian!
> 
> Mfg



Hab Henry gefunden. Er ist auf Jamaica ind Port Royale. Ihr geht einfach am "Lager" vorbei, weg vom Meer und dann am Zaun links. Dort hat Herny seine Residenz.


----------



## Neptun29 (3. Juni 2009)

Soll jetzt für Modyford die versteckten Piratenschätze finden. Weiß jemand wie und wo man die findet?? Sind damit etwa die Goldbarren gemeint, die man in den Höhlen/ Grotten der entsprechenden Inseln findet?


----------



## Huskian (3. Juni 2009)

Neptun29 am 03.06.2009 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll jetzt für Modyford die versteckten Piratenschätze finden. Weiß jemand wie und wo man die findet?? Sind damit etwa die Goldbarren gemeint, die man in den Höhlen/ Grotten der entsprechenden Inseln findet?



Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Aber schau mal da vorbei http://www.playlogicint.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=18&sid=1bb96e7e5003100d0c65fa004dabfd1f vllt. hilft es dir weiter.


----------



## Neptun29 (6. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tipp! Auch wenn mein Englisch etwas eingestaubt ist...


----------



## fuffy92 (15. Juni 2009)

hi ich hab da nochmal eine Frage und zwar in ich bei der "Penner Mission" wo ich in die Stadt Willemstadt ( holländisch ) muss. Jedoch ist es egal was ich mache, die Wachen greifen mich jedes mal an. Wie komme ich in die Stadt ohne das ich angegriffen werde. In einer Piratenschänke habe ich einen Diplomaten für mich beauftragt die Holländer wieder mit mir zu verbünden (sowas halt) ^^. Na ja, allerdings hat dies auch nicht geholfen. Sie greifen mich immer noch an. Was kann ich tun? Ich hoffe einer von euch hat diese Mission auch schon gemacht und kann mir helfen!

Mfg


----------



## TobiasSilvia (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo bin neu hier und brauche mal eure hilfe 
mein Onkel spielt age of pirates 2 
und kommt nicht weiter 
*der auftrag lautet*
*Eine Arbeit asl Kopfgeldjäger
*


----------

